# how to use pig oil?



## pheobee (30 January 2011)

heard it makes your horse shine? was wondering for my showing how does every one apply it to their horse?


----------



## Shysmum (30 January 2011)

pig oil is a conditioner for feather, manes and tails, and a mud fever preventative. It makes the hair greasy and oil - slicky, so you def don't want to use it for showing, unless you use it and then wash it off before the show. 

sm x


----------



## mrogers (30 January 2011)

i use pig oil as a show shine and most producers do too. Softly softly is the best approach. Bath the horse and sweat scrap 1st and then pour A LITTLE BIT onto a sponge or cloth,wipe it over the coat and run your hand over it to feel where you've put it. Takes a bit of practice but is definatley worth it


----------



## Shysmum (30 January 2011)

maybe I'm a bit heavy handed !! .  I should have shares in the stuff, mind you I use it mixed with sulphur so that wouldn't work..


----------



## pheobee (30 January 2011)

well at least i've learnt not to mix with sulphur if i'm going to be showing!! so do you think i should have a practise before doing it for a show??


----------



## eggs (30 January 2011)

Sorry to hijack your post but where is the best place to buy pig oil / pig oil and sulpher?  thanks


----------



## Shysmum (30 January 2011)

ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-litres-Pig-...=180598202833&ps=63&clkid=6737282489287382587

looks like a lot of letters there, hmmm. I buy 5 litres from sussex cobs, fab stuff.


----------



## pheobee (30 January 2011)

thats alright, also seen lots on ebay!! xx


----------



## eggs (30 January 2011)

shysmum said:



			ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-litres-Pig-...=180598202833&ps=63&clkid=6737282489287382587

looks like a lot of letters there, hmmm. I buy 5 litres from sussex cobs, fab stuff. 

Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (30 January 2011)

i have an oily cloth .. looks disgusting! but i wipe the legs and round the face for showing. works well as long as you are not showing on dusty ground. dont use too much, and not if sunny as you can burn them. in the hunting season legs, bellys girths martingales and up to a low trace line are coated in pig oil, they are easier to clean when they get home, and stops mud burn if on acidic soil.


----------



## Tr0uble (30 January 2011)

I put it in an old shower gel bottle and squirt a bit on, then spread with a sponge!


----------



## Pixiedust91 (30 January 2011)

I use a pig oil and sulpher mix on Winky's feathers. I put it in a old washing up bottle, squirt liberally onto feathers and give it a good rub, make sure it coated really well. Make sure you wear gloves tho


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 January 2011)

Mine's got white legs with pink skin, and I found once that he'd got very hot and burning after I'd used pig oil mixed with sulpher, so I mix it up with a bit of Tea Tree oil now, plus some Neem oil, for feather mite, and haven't had any problems. As he's got sweet itch, I brush some through his mane and tail as well as over his coat.


----------

